
Ask HN: What are the best textbooks for high school level math? - jamestimmins
I&#x27;m curious if anyone is aware of good textbooks for self learning high school maths, algebra two specifically. Khan Academy is good but I particularly like going through physical books.<p>Most textbooks seem focused on teaching for a test with lots of cruft. I want good examples&#x2F;descriptions that teach an intuitive understanding of concepts, plus a lot of practice problems.<p>Does this exist anywhere?
======
aregsarkissian
Don't know about books but you might check out thegreatcourses.com that has
many videos that try to explain math concepts in a simplified manner by
lectures from college professors

------
eu90h
Try "Basic Mathematics" by Serge Lang. This will be particularly useful for
learning basic algebra.

